

Anti-Akrasia Technique: Structured Procrastination - Evgeny
http://lesswrong.com/lw/1fe/antiakrasia_technique_structured_procrastination/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I find the original far more interesting and useful:

<http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/>

~~~
prakash
The _original_ '95 version is here: <http://www-
csli.stanford.edu/~jperry/procrastination.htm>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Cool - good find. I've checked - the text is identical, it's simply been
transferred to the new site, so in that sense the link I found is "the
original" - it's the original text.

------
kailashbadu
It's a creative and fresh viewpoint. However, I am not so sure if it's going
to work. for me at least.

